# Why did Forrest peace out?



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

First of all Silva is bad ass. He made one of the top light heavyweights look bad. Who can beat him? But my question is why did Forrest leave the cage so quickly? Was he embarassed? I think it was kind of bad of him to do that, a little rude actually. Any thoughts?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

sglong said:


> Any thoughts?


Nope, none. No one from this forum especially.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He's a bitch?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

We need another thread about this, ASAP.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


thread/


----------



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

khoveraki was that an attempt at talkin shit? im just curious why a dam good fighter wanted to get out of the ring so bad after a devastating loss...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


ok, that's a lame thing to say. forrest is a tough fighter and a hell of a lot tougher than you or me. he put in a lot of time training for this fight and had an emotional breakdown when he lost. 

you would never call him a bitch to his face, if you ran into him you'd be asking for an autograph.


----------



## sglong (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree hexrei


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

sglong said:


> khoveraki was that an attempt at talkin shit? im just curious why a dam good fighter wanted to get out of the ring so bad after a devastating loss...


How did you not notice this topic being discussed in like twelve other threads? Seriously almost every thread on the main page right now is Silva and Forrest related.

These are the definitive answers:

Possible broken jaw
Emotional break down


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> ok, that's a lame thing to say. forrest is a tough fighter and a hell of a lot tougher than you or me. he put in a lot of time training for this fight and had an emotional breakdown when he lost.
> 
> you would never call him a bitch to his face, if you ran into him you'd be asking for an autograph.


God give it a rest. I don't feel like typing up the same bullshit again about this. Just give it a rest. Take nappy time.

Forrest is damn lucky he's earned a reputation of being a likable guy or else this forum would be flaming and talking of this as an act of cowardice, which it is.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> God give it a rest. I don't feel like typing up the same bullshit again about this. Just give it a rest. Take nappy time.
> 
> Forrest is damn lucky he's earned a reputation of being a likable guy or else this forum would be flaming and talking of this as an act of cowardice, which it is.


sorry, but you're just wrong. forrest is not a bitch. it's the simple truth. leaving the octagon after getting KO'ed deserves a little ribbing, but bitch? please. is sean sherk also a bitch? you're a fool for suggesting that a world class fighter is a bitch just for doing that. dumb thing to say.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

And like you have NO idea what I mean when I say that. Like I said, give it a rest. It's a pathetic argument. Hey, said fighter cheats on his wife, gives women herpes, and lies about it the next day. But he's not a bitch, since he's a fighter. Do I really need to go further in depth about this or are you going to continue to act dense? Regardless, I've said what I needed to say. Forrest is a bitch.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And like you have NO idea what I mean when I say that. Like I said, give it a rest. It's a pathetic argument. Hey, said fighter cheats on his wife, gives women herpes, and lies about it the next day. But he's not a bitch, since he's a fighter.


leaving the octagon is now comparable to cheating on your wife and giving her herpes? and whose argument are you calling pathetic? that comparision doesn't even make sense!

you are the classic keyboard warrior.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

HexRei said:


> leaving the octagon is now comparable to cheating on your wife and giving her herpes? and whose argument are you calling pathetic? that comparision doesn't even make sense!
> 
> you are the classic keyboard warrior.


Forrest left the octagon cuz he has herpes?????????????????????


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Someone earlier in the thread mentioned the possibility that he had a broken jaw, I thought that I read somewhere that it was dislocated. I'm not an expert but that's gotta hurt, and it seems like the kind of thing that would make a person want to 1) not talk and 2) get it attended to ASAP. Not saying that this would make every figher leave the cage like that, but coupled with the fact that he had just been dominated and was probably very emotional... well, I guess I can imagine why he left so quickly.

I did find it a little strange at the time, but it never struck me as some kind of unbelievable offense to the viewing community...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

his boxing coach said today that he has no jaw injury.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And like you have NO idea what I mean when I say that. Like I said, give it a rest. It's a pathetic argument. Hey, said fighter cheats on his wife, gives women herpes, and lies about it the next day. But he's not a bitch, since he's a fighter. Do I really need to go further in depth about this or are you going to continue to act dense? Regardless, I've said what I needed to say. Forrest is a bitch.


yeah... so you train your ass off for months on end. All your fans are hoping and believing in you. You are putting your life on the line going in against the most dangerous striker in the UFC only to get dismantled in a matter of minutes. Having an emotional reaction to that does not make one a bitch. You are what people call the keyboard warrior, until you get in the octagon and get knocked on your ass you have absolutely no right to say jack shit. That's all there is to it, you can't criticize someone for something you could never do yourself. Stop it with these bullshit threads and let the topic die.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> his boxing coach said today that he has no jaw injury.


Did he comment on the herpes thing? :confused02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> but bitch? please.




Bitch, please!

hahahaha





Really though, this topic is offensive it's so poorly-founded.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> And like you have NO idea what I mean when I say that. Like I said, give it a rest. It's a pathetic argument. Hey, said fighter cheats on his wife, gives women herpes, and lies about it the next day. But he's not a bitch, since he's a fighter. Do I really need to go further in depth about this or are you going to continue to act dense? Regardless, I've said what I needed to say. Forrest is a bitch.


I don't know what's scarier. That he types such drivel. Or that he actually believes it. Calling others dense when there's not one ounce of sense in the above post is rather comical. That you've somehow managed to avoid the red is nothing short of extraordinary. I'll just assume that you're not always this stupid.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Only real men cry.

Forrest is a real man.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not really sure how this whole thing about Forrest leaving the cage became such a big deal. The guy is emotional in both victory and defeat. In this particular fight he was simply outclassed and completely embarrassed by how badly he got beaten. In all honesty, if it were me I would have done the same thing. 

Dedicating four or five months of your life to be destroyed in three minutes, even worse, knowing those three minutes will most likely live forever because of how much it will be replayed and posted all over the internet. I think many people would want to disappear after such a beating. Some people just need to get off his back.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I'm not really sure how this whole thing about Forrest leaving the cage became such a big deal. The guy is emotional in both victory and defeat. In this particular fight he was simply outclassed and completely embarrassed by how badly he got beaten. In all honesty, if it were me I would have done the same thing.
> 
> Dedicating four or five months of your life to be destroyed in three minutes, even worse, knowing those three minutes will most likely live forever because of how much it will be replayed and posted all over the internet. I think many people would want to disappear after such a beating. Some people just need to get off his back.


I don't think Forrest cares that much though... 60K for those 3 minutes of getting owned? No problem.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Idk why he left so quickly. But I feel like him doing so gave people more to talk about regarding the embarrassment that was that fight.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I'm not really sure how this whole thing about Forrest leaving the cage became such a big deal. The guy is emotional in both victory and defeat. In this particular fight he was simply outclassed and completely embarrassed by how badly he got beaten. In all honesty if it were me I would have done the same thing.
> 
> Dedicating four or five months of your life to be destroyed in three minutes. Even worse, knowing those three minutes will most likely live forever because of how much it will be replayed and posted all over the internet. I think many people would want to disappear after such a beating.


Wait a min its alright for Forrest to get emotional but when Brock did it it omg it was the worst thing in MMA if the reports of the horrific injury he sustained are untrue then in my honest opinion he was showing unsportsmanlike conduct. All this about hes emotional he got embarrassed is nonsense. If Brock had done this there would be outrage.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Roy Jones ran out the building too after the Silva KO...allegedly


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

jeffmantx said:


> Wait a min its alright for Forrest to get emotional but when Brock did it it omg it was the worst thing in MMA if the reports of the horrific injury he sustained are untrue then in my honest opinion he was showing unsportsmanlike conduct. All this about hes emotional he got embarrassed is nonsense. If Brock had done this there would be outrage.


There probably would be outrage, by the same ridiculous people attacking Forrest, and it would still be ridiculous.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> There probably would be outrage, by the same ridiculous people attacking Forrest, and it would still be ridiculous.


Unfortunitly most people don't realise there are many different ways to act unsportsmanlike or is it the love for forrest?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Well, you have to admit that running away in shame/embarrassment is different, sportsmanship wise, than laughing in the face of your fallen opponent.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Well, you have to admit that running away in shame/embarrassment is different, sportsmanship wise, than laughing in the face of your fallen opponent.


Yea they are different but its not a stretch IMHO for me to tolerate what Lesnar did more than Forrest btw has Forrest said anything? Any info?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i still dont even get why this is a big deal. wow, he didn't stick around for the announcer to remind him he lost. seriously, how is this an insult, or make him a bitch? and although i lol'ed when brock flipped off the booing crowd, i gotta say this is not even remotely comparable to that. 

let's see, leaving the octagon vs flipping off the crowd. hmmm.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

HexRei said:


> i still dont even get why this is a big deal. wow, he didn't stick around for the announcer to remind him he lost. seriously, how is this an insult, or make him a bitch? and although i lol'ed when brock flipped off the booing crowd, i gotta say this is not even remotely comparable to that.
> 
> let's see, leaving the octagon vs flipping off the crowd. hmmm.


Hey hex don't get rowdy jk all I was saying was I can tolerate one alittle more both fighters could have done things different.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no problem with what Forrest or Brock did. I love it when the emotions we see out of the fighters, positive or negative, is real. 

When I saw Forrest running out live, my first thought was maybe he was pissed at Anderson for showboating (dropping the hands, dancing, etc.).


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> How did you not notice this topic being discussed in like twelve other threads? Seriously almost every thread on the main page right now is Silva and Forrest related.
> 
> These are the definitive answers:
> 
> ...


i love how you bitch him out for asking a question thats been made a billion times then proceed to give the same two answers that have been listed a billion times, way to be a hypocritisizer


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> hipcritisizer


most creative spelling i've ever seen of that word


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

haha shiiiit now that i look at it wtf was i thinking? my bad...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

HexRei said:


> most creative spelling i've ever seen of that word


I lol'd.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kay_o_ken said:


> haha shiiiit now that i look at it wtf was i thinking? my bad...


it gets even funnier because that's not even a real word, lol


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't like seeing Forrest leave, but then again I didn't like seeing him get raped either. He was likely and understandably terribly embarrassed, and made an emotional decision to get the hell out of there, when his adrenalin was pumping and his head was probably still spinning. If he could have a do-over, he probably wouldn't have done that. But I've made hasty decisions myself when emotional and embarrassed, so I'll give him a pass on this one.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone who has watched Forret Griffin fight or have read/watched any of his interviews can see that he loves the sport and he loves to fight. He puts his work in and he loves to test himself and win. After his loss to Keith Jardine he woke up and was just devastated at the fact that he had lost, even worse when he knew he got knocked out. He left the octagon then too. You can tell that behind his jokes he is a very serious guy when it comes to the sport. He hates being interrupted during workouts by reporters and he hates waiting around idle. So that's why I don't hold it against him when he does something like this. 

In regard to the Brock thing, I didn't really think any lesser of Brock when he went off on that rant. The only part of it that got me to raise an eyebrow was when he started shitting on Budwiser. I KNEW he was going to catch flak from the UFC on that one. Otherwise I just saw it as an emotional outburst by a guy who clearly was on an adrenalin high. It's the same kind of emotion that caused him to say that stuff as what made Forrest run off. 

It's said to say but I think of the roles were reversed and Forrest had talked shit about a sponsor and Brock had run off there would be two very contrasting responses. People would be more willing to forgive Forrest and would criticize Brock even more.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> God give it a rest. I don't feel like typing up the same bullshit again about this. Just give it a rest. Take nappy time.
> 
> Forrest is damn lucky he's earned a reputation of being a likable guy or else this forum would be flaming and talking of this as an act of cowardice, which it is.


The dude dislocated his jaw and possibly ruptured an ear drum, so why don't you piss off you troll. It ha snothing to do with him being "Likeable" it has everything to do with ******* keyboard warriors like yourself who feel it's constantly necissary to insult other people to make themselves feel like an internet badass. You should say this shit to his or any other MMA fighters face so you can get your own jaw broken and run home crying. Sick of your shit posting on this board, god damn.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

neither of those things turned out to be true. but either way alex's sentiment is unwarranted.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Even if it isn't true it's such an emotional investment for the fighter. Have you ever fought Alex? Because I have. It's a horrid feeling when you train as hard as you possibly can and feel like you are at your best and completely invincible and get beaten. I know what Forrest went through, but instead of doing it in front of 100 people he did it in front of MILLIONS.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

agreed. and furthermore, this is a guy who has sacrificed and worked to get where he is. and even tho he just lost, he lost to someone that is undoubtedly in the top 4 P4P fighters in the world, that is nothing to be ashamed about. he is still a LHW title winner and even if he never fights again, leaving the ring does not make him "a bitch". that's idiotic, he is in the upper echelons of the world class of what he does, most people here or elsewhere cant say that.
i mean a little clowning on him is one thing but he aint no bitch


----------



## crow666warrior (Aug 9, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ok, that's a lame thing to say. forrest is a tough fighter and a hell of a lot tougher than you or me. he put in a lot of time training for this fight and had an emotional breakdown when he lost.
> 
> you would never call him a bitch to his face, if you ran into him you'd be asking for an autograph.


I'd call him a bitch to his face! :shame02: = ms griffin He can autograph my taint and use his tongue as a pen!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I like forrest as a fighter but cmon, is that really a excuse that your emontionally invested into a fight?? hell... then all fighters should just peace out and run after a fight.

every single sport in the world is a emontional investment and you hardly see this happen. lebron did it when he got eliminated this year but he apologized the next day.


----------



## DavidCaruso (May 31, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is. It seems like people have their priorities wrong when it comes to respecting a fighter. I'd have a tougher time stomaching a fighter out of the octagon if they do things that put other people at risk. 

As funny as it was to see a picture of Rampage outside of his car with a big picture of himself on there, the fact is that he put other people's lives at risk for driving so recklessly. That's a harder thing to stomach than a fighter leaving the octagon because he took the loss pretty bad. I say this still having a lot of respect for Rampage. It's just sometimes its not just a physical beating that hurts the most.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not saying what rampage did was right, but he wasnt right mentally. so many things just fucked up all at once in his life and he wasnt in focus. I am not saying that it excuses him of his actions but it is all about respecting your fans.

how do you know how many people actually bought the PPV because they are huge fans of forrest. its been several days now and he still hasnt said anything. at least he can say something publically via a website or radio...anything.

I think it is a lot harder mentally to go out and lose a superbowl or or some type of championship then to lose a fight. you fight every 4-6 months and maybe more for some fighters but if you put in a whole year for one big prize and lose at the end. are you supposed to turn your back on thousands of fans and go into hiding??

I know training for MMA is hard but so is training for football.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> agreed. and furthermore, this is a guy who has sacrificed and worked to get where he is. and even tho he just lost, he lost to someone that is undoubtedly in the top 4 P4P fighters in the world, that is nothing to be ashamed about. he is still a LHW title winner and even if he never fights again, leaving the ring does not make him "a bitch". that's idiotic, he is in the upper echelons of the world class of what he does, most people here or elsewhere cant say that.
> i mean a little clowning on him is one thing but he aint no bitch


True, a bitch would never have climbed into the octogon with Shogun,Rampage or Anderson. how many of us "tough guys" would and he wanted these fights nobody had to talk him into it, no bitch or coward there...
A true bitch would want to be on TUF a second time to avoid a title shot.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

rabakill said:


> yeah... so you train your ass off for months on end. All your fans are hoping and believing in you. You are putting your life on the line going in against the most dangerous striker in the UFC only to get dismantled in a matter of minutes. Having an emotional reaction to that does not make one a bitch. You are what people call the keyboard warrior, until you get in the octagon and get knocked on your ass you have absolutely no right to say jack shit. That's all there is to it, you can't criticize someone for something you could never do yourself. Stop it with these bullshit threads and let the topic die.


+1 rep added


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> how do you know how many people actually bought the PPV because they are huge fans of forrest. its been several days now and he still hasnt said anything. at least he can say something publically via a website or radio...anything.
> 
> I think it is a lot harder mentally to go out and lose a superbowl or or some type of championship then to lose a fight. you fight every 4-6 months and maybe more for some fighters but if you put in a whole year for one big prize and lose at the end. are you supposed to turn your back on thousands of fans and go into hiding??
> 
> I know training for MMA is hard but so is training for football.


I dont think I agree with a single word of this. Losing a game of football is a team effort. You win and lose as a team. So even beyond the fact they are vastly different sports, calling a loss the same is a bit strange. So its harder to lose a game on points then it is to have to deal which the mental and physical effects of being knocked out in a tiny cage in front of millions.

I also think its irrelevant how many people bought the PPV for Forrest. It hasnt been several days its been one and a half damn days since it happened. He doesn't owe anyone s**t. He got beaten down badly and embarassingly. What is there to say?

The whole thread is stupid really. Who cares if he ran out of the octagon after! It all comes down to two words: Human emotion.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

I just skimmed through the last couple pages of back and forth here. Forrest shouldn't be called a bitch or a coward. A bitch or a coward wouldn't have climbed in the octagon w/ Silva in the 1st place or even taken the fight. It sucks the impression it left when he took off. What about when BJ Penn *threw in the towel* against GSP and then just took off like that? The only difference and only reason we are even discussing this is because the cameraman/production staff decided to keep the camera on Forrest as he left. If it would've stayed on Silva none of this would be discussed right now. Forrest is a hard working fighter.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Simmi said:


> I dont think I agree with a single word of this. Losing a game of football is a team effort. You win and lose as a team. So even beyond the fact they are vastly different sports, calling a loss the same is a bit strange. So its harder to lose a game on points then it is to have to deal which the mental and physical effects of being knocked out in a tiny cage in front of millions.
> 
> I also think its irrelevant how many people bought the PPV for Forrest. It hasnt been several days its been one and a half damn days since it happened. He doesn't owe anyone s**t. He got beaten down badly and embarassingly. What is there to say?
> 
> The whole thread is stupid really. Who cares if he ran out of the octagon after! It all comes down to two words: Human emotion.




I dont know if you know how hard training in the NFL is, especially for certain positions. having to train all year long and lose in the final game.

your telling me just because it is a team based game that its easier to take a loss?? what kind of a idiotic statement is that.... 

They are two COMPLETELY different sports and I will agree with you when you say that, but just because its a different sport doesnt mean you put in less time or have less to gain in a championship game.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

because he was KO'ed by 2 Black guys back to back :laugh:

I joke.


but Forrest was embarrassed and I dont blame him. Wow what a terrible way to lose (sorry to rub it in Forrest). Ihope he bounces back even stronger.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> I dont know if you know how hard training in the NFL is, especially for certain positions. having to train all year long and lose in the final game.
> 
> your telling me just because it is a team based game that its easier to take a loss?? what kind of a idiotic statement is that....
> 
> They are two COMPLETELY different sports and I will agree with you when you say that, but just because its a different sport doesnt mean you put in less time or have less to gain in a championship game.


I'm not saying anything about training or effort. 

When you lose a team game, that loss is not on you solely as an individual. Player A does not lose the Superbowl. The team loses the game. There were multiple other people involved in the loss. They take the loss as a team and take the load on all their shoulders.

Forrest has only himself that he can blame for the loss, so that, in my opinion, is why is why I dont agree with you. And why I dont feel my previous statement can be called idiotic. I personally dont see the two sports as a good basis for comparison anyway and that's all I will say.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


You're a bitch?


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Your a bitch?


you*re


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have a stake in this argument one way or the other, but some of you guys are making it sound like Forrest Griffin is the only fighter in the history of MMA to be emotionally invested in a fight. Which is clearly untrue.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> you*re


Sorry, Mr forum grammar police. Fixed.


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

silva just whooped him, which most people thought would happen...whether the guy has a few boring fights or not that doesn't mean he isnt a damn good fighter, so yeah forrest was embarassed I would be too, its no problem though he lost to one of the best..:thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ok, that's a lame thing to say. forrest is a tough fighter and a hell of a lot tougher than you or me. he put in a lot of time training for this fight and had an emotional breakdown when he lost.


Stole the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Although i'd prefer Forrest to give interview after the fight and shit - i'm totally cool with him doing whatever the **** he wants to do after he got his ass whooped like that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> I dont know if you know how hard training in the NFL is, especially for certain positions. having to train all year long and lose in the final game.
> 
> your telling me just because it is a team based game that its easier to take a loss?? what kind of a idiotic statement is that....
> 
> They are two COMPLETELY different sports and I will agree with you when you say that, but just because its a different sport doesnt mean you put in less time or have less to gain in a championship game.


There's a saying that goes around MMA, "Win and you win with the world. Lose and you lose alone." In a team game you can alleviate some of the blame on other teammates (unless you made a huge mistake), but in MMA there is no one to blame but yourself. Like I said, I'm not sure how many people have actually fought and lost but it's one of the worst feelings in the world, especially the way Forrest did. I lost in front of like 100 people MAYBE and he got totalled in front of millions. There's quite a difference in losing a football championship (done that too) as compared to losing a fight. It's really hard to explain to someone who doesn't know the feeling, but I'm sure the other MMA fighters on this board will agree with me.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


Wow what a prejudice comment. You know damn well you wouldn't comment like that if Forrest was around.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

phizeke said:


> Wow what a prejudice comment. You know damn well you wouldn't comment like that if Forrest was around.


What the hell would Forrest do? Get a lawsuit? LOL


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

KryptoNITE^^ said:


> What the hell would Forrest do? Get a lawsuit? LOL


The point is Forrest won't get a lawsuit man and the dude who posted that ignorant comment wouldn't be disrespectful like that in person. Would probably be asking for autographs like one of our posters stated.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Griffin has shown time and time again he is A FIGHTER, so what if he decided to duck a quick post fight interview!
He was probably bloody upset and didnt want footage like the last time he was emotional which is fair enough.
I also like the fact there are some grown up posters supporting Griffin and challenging pathetic name calling e.g Bitch, i just wish they would apply the same attitude towards other fighters e.g Bisping


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Grotty said:


> Griffin has shown time and time again he is A FIGHTER, so what if he decided to duck a quick post fight interview!
> He was probably bloody upset and didnt want footage like the last time he was emotional which is fair enough.
> I also like the fact there are some grown up posters supporting Griffin and challenging pathetic name calling e.g Bitch, i just wish they would apply the same attitude towards other fighters e.g Bisping


The people who call him a bitch and what not have obviously never sacrificed much in their lives only to lose and taste bitter defeat. I would have liked to see his post fight interview but I can't blame him for not wanting to talk after such a disappointing loss.

Not adding to the fire but it's 100% official that his jaw is fine. 










> Following a devastating knockout loss to UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva at UFC 101 on Saturday night, former 205-pound champion Forrest Griffin wasted no time getting up from the mat and quickly exiting the Octagon.
> 
> At the post fight press conference, UFC President Dana White said he hadn't seen or heard from Griffin after the fight and he could be "back in Georgia" at that point.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9333&zoneid=4


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Geez, I really hope no real MMA fighters come to this forum anymore. What an stain some of you are. It's so pathetic. I tell you what, let's let anybody at your school kick your ass (which just about anyone probably could) and then see how you feel and respond after you get/wake up.

Children....:confused03::sarcastic12::thumbsdown:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

he remembered he kept the stove on, obv


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


Uh, yeah, whatever. FFS.


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Silva is like the nicest guy who would ever kick your ass. That has to be the worst I've ever seen Forrest fight, I dunno if he was giving Silva too much respect or just taking too long to feel him out, but he was never in the fight. Silva is a smart guy, you could see him baiting Forrest in the stand-up, just waiting for that opening. Forrest is a bad ass, we've all seen fighter's cry and get emotional. So he didn't want to break down in front of an audience, you gotta respect that. Even though his jaw wasn't dislocated, as hard as Silva hits I wouldn't be surprised if Forrest thought he rattled something loose.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Forrest is damn lucky he's earned a reputation of being a likable guy



Too bad we can't say the same about you....


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont think he is a Bitch. I dont think being emotional is a good excuse for not wanting to look bad. I am amazed that no one is talking about how he just quit, no injuries, just gave up then he ran out of the ring. That sounds extremely childish the fight wasnt going his way so he quit and stormed out of the ring. I personally will never cheer for him unless he adresses that and shows real heart.

I know you will talk about thats what Forrest is known for, but heart comes in after your being picked apart and you keep on fighting not giving up and running out.

Bring on the neg reps for disagreeing I'm used to it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

olkeller said:


> I dont think he is a Bitch. I dont think being emotional is a good excuse for not wanting to look bad. I am amazed that no one is talking about how he just quit, no injuries, just gave up then he ran out of the ring. That sounds extremely childish the fight wasnt going his way so he quit and stormed out of the ring. I personally will never cheer for him unless he adresses that and shows real heart.


He was KO'ed, and the ref stopped the fight. He did not quit. If you think that the fact that he doesn't have any injuries (which is wrong btw, he was rocked multiple times, i can promise you he has a concussion, and will face a thirty day medical suspension at least) means that he couldn't have been KO'ed, then you probably don't have much experience fighting. I've been knocked silly several times sparring and never had any broken bones from it.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

EbonGear said:


> I think Silva is like the nicest guy who would ever kick your ass. That has to be the worst I've ever seen Forrest fight, I dunno if he was giving Silva too much respect or just taking too long to feel him out, but he was never in the fight. Silva is a smart guy, you could see him baiting Forrest in the stand-up, just waiting for that opening. Forrest is a bad ass, we've all seen fighter's cry and get emotional. So he didn't want to break down in front of an audience, you gotta respect that. Even though his jaw wasn't dislocated, as hard as Silva hits I wouldn't be surprised if Forrest thought he rattled something loose.


How can you and everyone say that is the worst they have seen forrest fight,,, that is bull crap,, he does that in all of his fights,, it is plain and simple forrest is a great fighter,, but he stoodup with the best striker in the world in MMA,, , and it made forrest look like he fought bad,, but actually it was Silva that fought that much greater,,, bottom line Forrest got his ass whooped and if he gets into the cage with Silva again, the same thing would happen, Forrest is just not in the same league as Silva,,


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

I think maybe you ought to watch that fight again I saw him wave Anderson off Anderson stopped then the ref stepped in. Look you dont know either whether he had any injuries. I am curious about multiple times the first time he went down was a caught kick. Then he fell after twice getting hit both times recovering quickly. The last was a jab as Silva backed up. Then like I said Forrest waved him off then Anderson stopped then the ref stepped in.

I am amazed that a mod can be that snobby questioning me like that or attempting to discredit me for disagreeing with you. I understand you love Forrest but as a Mod you should try to be an example of civil debate. Focusing on facts and not making conclusions based on personal feelings about a fighter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

olkeller said:


> I think maybe you ought to watch that fight again I saw him wave Anderson off Anderson stopped then the ref stepped in. Look you dont know either whether he had any injuries. I am curious about multiple times the first time he went down was a caught kick. Then he fell after twice getting hit both times recovering quickly. The last was a jab as Silva backed up. Then like I said Forrest waved him off then Anderson stopped then the ref stepped in.


I saw him put his arms up, and I saw the ref jump inbetween. MY impression is that he had his arms up because he was out but still vaguely trying to defend himself. Perhaps he was trying to wave the fight off- either way he was legitimately TKO'ed, I think even had he not put his arms up the ref would have stopped the fight right there. He was clearly unable to defend himself.



> I am amazed that a mod can be that snobby questioning me like that or attempting to discredit me for disagreeing with you. I understand you love Forrest but as a Mod you should try to be an example of civil debate. Focusing on facts and not making conclusions based on personal feelings about a fighter.


i was being totally civil, im not sure what you are complaining about. i related my experience in the matter, and i pointed out that anyone who thinks you need to have some kind of serious injury to be KO'ed probably doesn't have much actual fight experience. I've seen many KO's IRL where the fighter got up and had no major injuries, it is totally possible. Not every knockout needs to end with a thirty second period of unconsciousness. Wasn't trying to be rude, seriously.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats not what Im talking about. Re-watch the fight thats not a block thats Forrest waving him off. The only times that he possably of suffered a concussion he recovered super fast. This talk about a conussion is about the guy that used to block with his face.

Like I said he gave up after the fight wasnt going his way and then stormed out of the ring, pretty freaking childish. I'm not going to say behavior (that to open to interpatation) I going to say thats not the heart of a champ and for that I think it would be a disgrace to see him back up there, without some serious crow eating.

This time before you totatly try to discredit me *rewatch* the fight.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's a bitch?


Do you ever offer any constructive answers? 

Im sure he left because he was embarrassed.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

olkeller said:


> Thats not what Im talking about. Re-watch the fight thats not a block thats Forrest waving him off. The only times that he possably of suffered a concussion he recovered super fast. This talk about a conussion is about the guy that used to block with his face.
> 
> Like I said he gave up after the fight wasnt going his way and then stormed out of the ring, pretty freaking childish. I'm not going to say behavior (that to open to interpatation) I going to say thats not the heart of a champ and for that I think it would be a disgrace to see him back up there, without some serious crow eating.
> 
> This time before you totatly try to discredit me *rewatch* the fight.


Um, I've watched the full fight four times. I've rewatched GIFs of it dozens of times. I literally just watched it again less than ten minutes ago. Why don't you *rewatch* it? That could easily be interpreted as a weak attempt to defend himself.

And I simply don't agree with you on the concussion point. Fighters can suffer many concussions in a fight, and not all concussions result in any real lack of consciousness, in boxing and football athletes get concussed over and over. Why don't you get KO'ed a few times and then get back to me.


----------



## olkeller (Jul 6, 2008)

It could the fight also could be interpreted as a dance representing a mans struggle through life, LOL. Whatever man, I wont bag on yor hero anymore I think people that love him will probally always love him unless he makes a habit of giving up and those who dont (notice I didn't say hate because those guys say stuff like "he's a bitch") will most likely be a little more open minded and wonder why he gave up. I personally will always look at that fight and interprete it as a symbol of the political struggle the green party will always have here in my little comunity. 

PS why did Anderson stop if Forrest was trying to block?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i dunno, why did anderson stop in the fryklund fight? he figured forrest was done.

i appreciate the attempt to keep things lighthearted, and perhaps we should agree to disagree


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

He was embarassed obviously, and I'm sure very let down since he put a lot of time and effort into this fight, and got shut down pretty easily. I felt pretty bad for him


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> He was embarassed obviously, and I'm sure very let down since he put a lot of time and effort into this fight, and got shut down pretty easily. I felt pretty bad for him


I do too. Like, post Mir v Nog bad. That's pretty f*cking bad.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Seriously this arguement wouldn't even be happening if they hadn't followed him with the cameras... This isn't the first time someone took off and it won't be the last.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

why is this thread going on for so long???

a bunch of gorwn men analyzing another grown man crying after he got whooped on.

is it really that deep?


----------



## h2so4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sekou said:


> why is this thread going on for so long???
> 
> a bunch of gorwn men analyzing another grown man crying after he got whooped on.
> 
> is it really that deep?


I'd like to know how many grown men are on this board? Sometimes, I don't think that many..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Agreed... This many "Why did Forrest run out of the cage" theads full of useless and pointless conjecture makes me miss the 'Would you make babies with Brock Lesnar' threads.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Forrest is damn lucky he's earned a reputation of being a likable guy or else this forum would be flaming and talking of this as an act of cowardice, which it is.


Forest is far from a coward. He stepped in the cage with Silva. He didn't hold back and back pedal like others have. He got KO'd, the fight was over, he didn't have to stay. Who gives a **** if he ran out, he already got in there and fought, it's not like he ran out of the cage during the fight, he was knocked down 3 times and out on his feet at the end, so people that say he threw the fight are just as lame.

nap time


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

h2so4 said:


> I'd like to know how many grown men are on this board? Sometimes, I don't think that many..


Good point! +repped. 

I think all the speculation will be put to rest once Forrest collects himself and some time goes by. I can't imagine that he won't address the fans and explain or apologize for what happened. He is good guy who cares about the fans, so he'll offer an explanation at some point in the future I'm sure. And I doubt it will include greasing or steroid accusations - JK.


----------



## crow666warrior (Aug 9, 2009)

*re: warning from Davisty69*

sorry guys, but I'm not allowed to pm yet, so this is my only way to respond.

To Davisty69,

You know nothing about me or where I'm coming from. I explained my reasoning for disliking this douche in another post. For you to assume that I'm just "simply jumping on the hate forrest griffin bandwagon" is pure ignorance. This will be YOUR only warning, to quit assuming! I know you're new at attempting to be smart and all knowing, but that is no excuse. If you continue to assume, YOU will start receiving infractions!


Davisty69 said:


> Dear crow666warrior,
> 
> You have received a warning at MMA Forum - UFC Forums - UFC Results - MMA Videos.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitebrad (Aug 16, 2009)

my brother was an all-state linebacker, and he got knocked out in a play... well, he got up and promptly walked to the wrong huddle...

so the refs called out the trainers, and he was still trying to walk to the wrong sidelines...

he was in the hospital, fine and dandy, in about 30 minutes. but up to that point, he was out and didn't remember the hospital, the huddles, none of that..

so i am just going on a limb here, but when forest fell, he was probably putting his hands up in defense... a lot of fighters try to wave off or slap away punches when they are punchdrunk...

this could also explain the running thing... even though semi lucid and ambulatory, a fighter could concievably hold very normal conversations and etc while concussed and not even remember them at all...

one football game i played in i got ROCKED... don't know how i did it but i played the rest of the game without any knowledge of it... i woke up after the game and just had to try to act like i knew where i was...

so it coulda been this or that or the other...


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

crow666warrior said:


> sorry guys, but I'm not allowed to pm yet, so this is my only way to respond.
> 
> To Davisty69,
> 
> You know nothing about me or where I'm coming from. I explained my reasoning for disliking this douche in another post. For you to assume that I'm just "simply jumping on the hate forrest griffin bandwagon" is pure ignorance. This will be YOUR only warning, to quit assuming! I know you're new at attempting to be smart and all knowing, but that is no excuse. If you continue to assume, YOU will start receiving infractions!


You are an idiot. Please never post again. Turns out you are a waste of space.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

crow666warrior said:


> sorry guys, but I'm not allowed to pm yet, so this is my only way to respond.
> 
> To Davisty69,
> 
> ...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok Ive tried to hold back from this thread...Forest is my boy dont get me wrong...but he lost hands down he was out classed..BUT ppl have to see he didnt just get beat he got destroyed and Silva made him look like a fool ...After months of hard work which i know Forest went thru Silva made him look like a lil kid tryin to fight the school yard bully...if that wouldnt break any one of you shit talkers i would like to see what would


----------

